# Got Medical report from Doctor, Need to be worried ? Suggestion required



## haidee.ali

Hi,
I have received our(family) medical reports from doctor today. Everything fine except doctor said that I have border line Cholesterol and i have to be careful, She said that she has mentioned this in medical report as its her duty to state everything. At the same time she said for VISA there will be no issue so i am not sure she tick/untick abnormal findings etc.

As medical report are sealed for immigration purpose so i got test result separately and here are two abnormal values are

Cholesterol 6.00 mmol/ L Range 3.6-5.70 mmol/ L
Triglycerides 2.89 mmol/ L Range 0.4-1.81 mmol/ L

All other readings are absolutely fine, I am 31 and never had Cholesterol issue before.

I am going to submit my ITA by end September, Any advice from respected member to prepare myself like consulting another doctor OR just go with ITA submission and lets see response.
It would be great if someone has same experience before.

Regards.


----------



## G-Mo

Medical reports for New Zealand don't need to be sealed, that's for Australia.

As for the high cholesterol, if you've never had it before, you would seem to have it now! If only for your own health, I would follow up with a GP and be mindful of it. Immigration wise, you may be referred to the MA, but I can't see it being a major issue. If referred, they may ask for more tests and/or for a letter from your doctor or specialist indicating what the situation is and what action, if any, is being taken.


----------



## Clem

haidee.ali said:


> Hi,
> I have received our(family) medical reports from doctor today. Everything fine except doctor said that I have border line Cholesterol and i have to be careful, She said that she has mentioned this in medical report as its her duty to state everything. At the same time she said for VISA there will be no issue so i am not sure she tick/untick abnormal findings etc.
> 
> As medical report are sealed for immigration purpose so i got test result separately and here are two abnormal values are
> 
> Cholesterol 6.00 mmol/ L Range 3.6-5.70 mmol/ L
> Triglycerides 2.89 mmol/ L Range 0.4-1.81 mmol/ L
> 
> All other readings are absolutely fine, I am 31 and never had Cholesterol issue before.
> 
> I am going to submit my ITA by end September, Any advice from respected member to prepare myself like consulting another doctor OR just go with ITA submission and lets see response.
> It would be great if someone has same experience before.
> 
> Regards.


My Partner had slightly high colesterol on his NZ medical report and he was absolutely fine in getting his visa granted. - Try not to worry, I know it is a stressful time! We have only just completed the process and only been here a week. Its very daunting.


----------



## bdl123

G-Mo said:


> Medical reports for New Zealand don't need to be sealed, that's for Australia.


We had our NZ permanent residency visas granted over a year ago, we have been here 6mths. We were told by our immigration agent under no circumstances were we to open our medical or X-ray report as immigration wouldn't accept them as they may have been tampered with.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Clem

bdl123 said:


> We had our NZ permanent residency visas granted over a year ago, we have been here 6mths. We were told by our immigration agent under no circumstances were we to open our medical or X-ray report as immigration wouldn't accept them as they may have been tampered with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


We opened ours as we were told by our immigration advisor to check them and the immigration panel still accepted it and we got our visas no problem. We got our visas about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bdl123

haidee.ali said:


> Hi,
> I have received our(family) medical reports from doctor today. Everything fine except doctor said that I have border line Cholesterol and i have to be careful, She said that she has mentioned this in medical report as its her duty to state everything. At the same time she said for VISA there will be no issue so i am not sure she tick/untick abnormal findings etc.
> 
> As medical report are sealed for immigration purpose so i got test result separately and here are two abnormal values are
> 
> Cholesterol 6.00 mmol/ L Range 3.6-5.70 mmol/ L
> Triglycerides 2.89 mmol/ L Range 0.4-1.81 mmol/ L
> 
> All other readings are absolutely fine, I am 31 and never had Cholesterol issue before.
> 
> I am going to submit my ITA by end September, Any advice from respected member to prepare myself like consulting another doctor OR just go with ITA submission and lets see response.
> It would be great if someone has same experience before.
> 
> Regards.


Also, if you've got till the end of Sept till you even submit ITA I would try to reduce your cholesterol from now. That way if any further tests are required or referred to medical assessor you should find some improvement. Your cholesterol level is the 'mean' and is based on 2 readings (good cholesterol & bad cholesterol is the term most are familiar with) so it really depends on which is elevated (if not both). A diet in lower saturated fat will assist in reducing this. Your triglyceride level is affected by high starchy/high carb foods. Might be worth while trying to cut down on these too...if not for your own health. Good luck x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123

Clem said:


> We opened ours as we were told by our immigration advisor to check them and the immigration panel still accepted it and we got our visas no problem. We got our visas about 2 weeks ago.


Suppose it depends on the agent and advisor 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## G-Mo

bdl123 said:


> Suppose it depends on the agent and advisor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


No, it depends on INZ and they don't require sealed medicals. Your agent was wrong.


----------



## bdl123

G-Mo said:


> No, it depends on INZ and they don't require sealed medicals. Your agent was wrong.


Obviously. Perhaps you should tell all the agents out there then as its mentioned a lot on other forums too 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haidee.ali

G-Mo said:


> Medical reports for New Zealand don't need to be sealed, that's for Australia.
> 
> As for the high cholesterol, if you've never had it before, you would seem to have it now! If only for your own health, I would follow up with a GP and be mindful of it. Immigration wise, you may be referred to the MA, but I can't see it being a major issue. If referred, they may ask for more tests and/or for a letter from your doctor or specialist indicating what the situation is and what action, if any, is being taken.


Thanks G-Mo, Clem and bdl123, it was a great piece of information for you guys.


----------



## jsharbuck

The worst 2 weeks of my life was getting our labs and having a few tests high. We were working with an advisor and she helped guide us through. I had a hepatitis b test done to prove there were no issues on waist size being over 88 cm. nMy protein levels were high - due to having run 5 k before my physical. Blood sugar was high at 215 even thou 2 months before it was 91. Had a new test done and it was 201. My husband had high liver enzyme due to exercise and cholesterol medicine. Our doctor reported everything but explained the findings were acceptable. It took 4 days to recieve our working visas. The waiting is the stressful part. Good luck


----------



## Krazyspence

I had my medical tests 2 weeks ago, last week they asked me for another blood test because 1 result was out of range and the two main theories for this (by the doctor) were : 

1 : Lab Error (wishful thinking in my eyes)
2 : Due to the fasting before the blood tests it knocked off the result 

Hes 99.99% sure from the rest of the normal results that this is nothing to worry about but wanted to re-test it so immigration had nothing to be suspicous of.

The doctor reported that previously this had happened to another couple (a few weeks ago) and their re-test came back clean! and that it does happen reasonably frequently so fingers crossed this is a common sort of issue for most applicants!


----------



## jsharbuck

Our doctor explained that the stress of the situation can play a large factor in lab results being askew, especially when you have been within normal limits before. You will get through all of this but for now I know it's hard.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> No, it depends on INZ and they don't require sealed medicals. Your agent was wrong.


Yes they do - the rules changed. Not worth taking the chance by opening them either...


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Yes they do - the rules changed. Not worth taking the chance by opening them either...


Nonsense. If it's changed it changed in the last couple of weeks, but I don't believe it has.


----------



## Krazyspence

Mine came back yesterday and the test was normal... No idea why it was off in the first test but I ain't asking questions  

I opened the main envelope though as they would have posted it out to me and I would have opened it when it came through the door - in my eyes that implies they don't need it sealed.. I hope they don't!! I'm not opening the chest x ray though incase I leave a mark that looks like a shadow


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Nonsense. If it's changed it changed in the last couple of weeks, but I don't believe it has.


Not nonsense. Our experience. Our medical was sealed and we were told by the doctor not to open it. However that was 6 years ago, so maybe things have changed since then.

Others may find the following of interest: http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...B5F-81F9-18DF08E5B2EA/0/INZ100730July2012.pdf


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Not nonsense. Our experience. Our medical was sealed and we were told by the doctor not to open it. However that was 6 years ago, so maybe things have changed since then.
> 
> Others may find the following of interest: http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...B5F-81F9-18DF08E5B2EA/0/INZ100730July2012.pdf


So, your doctor was wrong, same as the OP and others... Where have "the rules changed"? They didn't require sealed medicals in 2005 when I first applied, they didn't in May when I reapplied, they didn't two weeks ago when my cousin applied, and to my knowledge (and the documents on INZs website) they haven't changed in the last 2 weeks.

Edit: _[insulting comment removed]_


----------



## escapedtonz

topcat83 said:


> Not nonsense. Our experience. Our medical was sealed and we were told by the doctor not to open it. However that was 6 years ago, so maybe things have changed since then.
> 
> Others may find the following of interest: http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/DE431E92-0ADE-4B5F-81F9-18DF08E5B2EA/0/INZ100730July2012.pdf


Yeah we were advised the same by our Immigration Consultant - ie don't open the medical reports once signed and sealed by the panel doctor.
I agree wrong of our Immigration Consultant to say this, or maybe they were just being careful ? Didn't make any difference to us anyway other than wondering what the report actually said, however we soon found out when it was referred to MA.
The current INZ medical report form has a declaration at the bottom that states one will not alter it in any way and if you do and are found out any visa that has been granted can be instantly revoked and you can be sent packing back to country of origin.
Maybe this declaration wasn't there 6 years ago ?
Can't actually say I ever read the form before it was completed or read the small print at the end when I signed it!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## haidee.ali

Hi,
I have confirmed about medical reports, Panel Doctor did tick "No Abnormal Findings" checkbox but in comments/recommendation she mentioned following.

Lipid with Upward Arrow and my Cholesterol and TG figures along with following recommendation Do excercise and have cholesterol test after 3 months.

Hope things should be OK and not forwarded to MA.

Regards.


----------



## carosapien

A lot can change in six years and I think we all have to be very careful with the advice we give over the internet. It's so easy for opinion to be mistaken for fact. No harm's been done on this occasion but someone could easily get into deep water if they followed bad advice. 

My impression is that the medical tests have tightened up a lot over the last few years. I doubt that some of us would get through them if we were applying now


----------



## topcat83

carosapien said:


> A lot can change in six years and I think we all have to be very careful with the advice we give over the internet. It's so easy for opinion to be mistaken for fact. No harm's been done on this occasion but someone could easily get into deep water if they followed bad advice.
> 
> My impression is that the medical tests have tightened up a lot over the last few years. I doubt that some of us would get through them if we were applying now


Very true, carosapien, which is why I always stress that it is my _personal experience_. And I think in this case, actually my decision _not_ to open the report was the safest. Wouldn't you agree?

FYI, _no-one_ other than an agent registered with New Zealand immigration can give advice, or they could face prosecution. Hence I (and anyone else posting on here) should always make it clear that it is my personal opinion or experience _only_. 

Of course we could always just say nothing at all - but that would make for a very boring forum, wouldn't it?


----------



## bdl123

topcat83 said:


> Very true, carosapien, which is why I always stress that it is my personal experience. And I think in this case, actually the advice not to open the report is the safest. Wouldn't you agree?
> 
> FYI, no-one other than an agent registered with New Zealand immigration can give advice, or they could face prosecution. Hence I (and anyone else posting on here) should always make it clear that it is my personal opinion or experience only.
> 
> Of course we could always just say nothing at all - but that would make for a very boring forum, wouldn't it?


I think the problem on here is that certain people think they are experts....in a lot of subjects...on a lot of threads....we can all google and Wikipedia...people are asking for other peoples experiences and it seems it's getting very argumentative a lot of the time. And I agree, edging on the side of caution (especially where immigration officials are concerned) is the bet 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83

carosapien said:


> Sorry to contradict you but before that you said
> 
> There was nothing about that being your personal opinion. Just a statement of what appeared to be fact. Which is what GMo pointed out. I can't remember what she said exactly because you've removed it . Please don't take this as a criticism, I think you do a great job, but when you're the moderator of a site like this people tend to take your word as gospel because they believe you have some specific training in emigration. Or that you are speaking on behalf of the owners of the site who are qualified to give it. This is just a suggestion but why not put something like "the above is only my opinion and I am not a licensed immigration advisor" in your signature. That should clear up any misunderstandings.


Carosapien, by rights (if you read the rules like I keep on reminding you to do) I could infract you and delete this post for questioning what a moderator does. But I won't, as I think this one (yet again) deserves an honest reply. 

Please bear in mind - moderators started off as people who joined the forum - just like you. We have been asked to keep an eye to make sure that things don't get out of hand - and - guess what! We're not perfect. More to the point, I think the vast, vast majority of members realise that! 

And they also realise that we are _not_ immigration agents - nor are we lawyers an solicitors, who need to write in 'legalese' to cover ourselves at every turn. I suppose I _could_ put what you say in my signature - but then would you expect every member to do the same? Seems a bit over the top to me.

Please be sensible and stop being so picky.


----------



## bhullo

Just read this thread can't see why you cannot see results of your tests cos if you do it online you can see all the results that you had tests on anyway!! Although you cannot change them , my wife did the paper one and we where given them by the people that did the medical unsealed so we read them .


----------



## jawnbc

You are allowed to open the medical report--I checked with INZ directly early in the process in May 2012. I opened and reviewed mine, in case there was anything in there that I might need a follow-up opinion related to a medical assessor referral. Doing so gave me peace of mind.

It's important to clarify when you're following directions from INZ itself versus others who participate in the immigration process, like panel doctors. My panel doctor insisted on using blue pen--even when I showed the form said to use black pen. "I've been doing it in blue for years for INZ and it's not a problem" was his reply. Seemed stoopid, but what was I gonna do--walk out and pay someone else?


----------



## topcat83

OK guys - I have tidied up after the trolls decided to come out and play. Hopefully it's a bit more informative now...


----------



## sheffield76

Hi

I am in exactly the same situation as you. I have my medicals done 5 weeks ago and for the first time in my life I was told that I had high cholesterol, even though I live a relatively healthy lifestyle. 

I was told by the GP who did the tests that it should not be a problem. I submitted my work to residence visa application last week, and am waiting to hear back - if I hear anything I will let you know, but if im honest im not too worried. 

As for my cholesterol, im trying to eat healthy, although a couple of things you should be aware of - high cholesterol can be hereditary. Also, cholesterol readings can be impacted upon by what you ate in the few days prior to your tests, so if you ate lots of unhealthy food which you might not normally do, then this can bias your readings

Hope this helps







haidee.ali said:


> Hi,
> I have received our(family) medical reports from doctor today. Everything fine except doctor said that I have border line Cholesterol and i have to be careful, She said that she has mentioned this in medical report as its her duty to state everything. At the same time she said for VISA there will be no issue so i am not sure she tick/untick abnormal findings etc.
> 
> As medical report are sealed for immigration purpose so i got test result separately and here are two abnormal values are
> 
> Cholesterol 6.00 mmol/ L Range 3.6-5.70 mmol/ L
> Triglycerides 2.89 mmol/ L Range 0.4-1.81 mmol/ L
> 
> All other readings are absolutely fine, I am 31 and never had Cholesterol issue before.
> 
> I am going to submit my ITA by end September, Any advice from respected member to prepare myself like consulting another doctor OR just go with ITA submission and lets see response.
> It would be great if someone has same experience before.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## Krazyspence

Just so people know, I have submitted my ITA to the London office with my opened medical report and there were no issues with it at submission.

The only thing I didnt open (and I would keep this sealed just incase) was my Chest X-Ray because I was worried about creating a mark that would look like a shadow and therefore slow down my application! 

If at any point during my application I get a phone call from my CO asking why it was opened I will let you know but im pretty sure that would have been asked when everything was being checked at the hand in!


----------



## haidee.ali

Hi Krazyspence,
As Jawnbc already shared his experience that he contacted NZ Imm- and they confirmed there is no harm opening medical report infact its worth to check before sending out.

I have also opened and checked, doctor just share her recommendations to have exercise, lipid profile every 4 months and tick on NO abnormal findings.

Also I have did my cholesterol test my Total Cholesterol is bit high (220) where HDL and LDL is fine, and Triglycerides is in normal range. I believe the mistake i done is I went for Imm- medical without 12 Hrs fasting.

Anyway it was good alarm for me to care about my health.

Thanks.




Krazyspence said:


> Just so people know, I have submitted my ITA to the London office with my opened medical report and there were no issues with it at submission.
> 
> The only thing I didnt open (and I would keep this sealed just incase) was my Chest X-Ray because I was worried about creating a mark that would look like a shadow and therefore slow down my application!
> 
> If at any point during my application I get a phone call from my CO asking why it was opened I will let you know but im pretty sure that would have been asked when everything was being checked at the hand in!


----------



## Krazyspence

Yes but I was just there in person a couple of days ago, theres no chance of any further argument about changing policies since the last person was there this way! (which is what this had become about recently!)


----------



## bdl123

haidee.ali said:


> Also I have did my cholesterol test my Total Cholesterol is bit high (220) where HDL and LDL is fine, and Triglycerides is in normal range. I believe the mistake i done is I went for Imm- medical without 12 Hrs fasting.
> 
> Anyway it was good alarm for me to care about my health.
> 
> Thanks.


Great news! X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Krazyspence said:


> Just so people know, I have submitted my ITA to the London office with my opened medical report and there were no issues with it at submission.
> 
> The only thing I didnt open (and I would keep this sealed just incase) was my Chest X-Ray because I was worried about creating a mark that would look like a shadow and therefore slow down my application!
> 
> If at any point during my application I get a phone call from my CO asking why it was opened I will let you know but im pretty sure that would have been asked when everything was being checked at the hand in!


They gave you an actual X-Ray? Ghetto! In the U.S. they give it to you on a CD!

You know, you don't have to submit the X-Ray unless there are abnormal findings in the radiologists report.


----------

